# Determine which CF file sendmail is using



## dpalme (Nov 18, 2009)

As I was looking at making some changes to my sendmail for spam control, I found like no less than 7 different CF files, ranging from submit.cf, to sendmail.cf to freebsd.cf, etc.

How do I determine which one is the REAL one?


----------



## dpalme (Nov 18, 2009)

ok I really srewed things up tonight.  I thought I had it right and made a slight modification to the freebsd.mc file and then recompiled it with the following:

```
m4 freebsd.mc > sendmail.cf
```

Now I am getting the following errors and I have no idea how to correct this, so any help for bailing my fanny out of trouble would be appreciated:


```
4-150-176-124# /etc/rc.d/sendmail start
Starting sendmail.
554 5.0.0 /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 2: invalid argument to V line: "ERSIONID(FreeBSD: s"
451 4.0.0 /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 6: fileclass: cannot open 'ATURE(access_db,': No such file or directory
451 4.0.0 /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 7: fileclass: cannot open 'ATURE(blacklist_recipients)': No such file or directory
451 4.0.0 /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 8: fileclass: cannot open 'ATURE(local_lmtp)': No such file or directory
451 4.0.0 /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 9: fileclass: cannot open 'ATURE(mailertable,': No such file or directory
451 4.0.0 /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 10: fileclass: cannot open 'ATURE(virtusertable,': No such file or directory
554 5.0.0 /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 24: MAILER(local): A= argument required
554 5.0.0 /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 25: MAILER(smtp): A= argument required
554 5.0.0 No local mailer defined
554 5.0.0 QueueDirectory (Q) option must be set
/etc/mail/submit.cf: line 2: invalid argument to V line: "ERSIONID(FreeBSD: s"
/etc/mail/submit.cf: line 6: fileclass: cannot open 'ATURE(access_db,': No such file or directory
/etc/mail/submit.cf: line 7: fileclass: cannot open 'ATURE(blacklist_recipients)': No such file or directory
/etc/mail/submit.cf: line 8: fileclass: cannot open 'ATURE(local_lmtp)': No such file or directory
/etc/mail/submit.cf: line 9: fileclass: cannot open 'ATURE(mailertable,': No such file or directory
/etc/mail/submit.cf: line 10: fileclass: cannot open 'ATURE(virtusertable,': No such file or directory
/etc/mail/submit.cf: line 23: MAILER(local): A= argument required
/etc/mail/submit.cf: line 24: MAILER(smtp): A= argument required
No local mailer defined
QueueDirectory (Q) option must be set
64-150-176-124#
```


----------



## dpalme (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I got it.  Instead of using the M4 (which was linux) I should have been doing a make and then make install.

what a nightmare


----------

